# Another day another angry customer.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm making a delivery like any other and the customer opens the door and starts yelling at me. Some crap about how much it cost and they want their money back.

So I call DoorDash's support and the customer keeps yelling at me how I'm a pos thief. I put DoorDash's support on speaker phone and after a few minutes of tthe customer yelling at the support person the support person told me to complete the order and walk away.

They are going to escalate it to another level at DoorDash.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That sounds like fun! Not sure how I would handle, I'm not used to being yelled at. I would probably use my scary calm voice to say "I'm sorry you feel that way, have a lovely day"and just walk away.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I would've turned around and dropped the food or driven away with the food and reported a safety issue. Nobody forced that idiot to order.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I would have eaten the food if it was quality food..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You were smart to call support. It’s a miracle you reached a live person. 

Be careful out there. When I was watching YouTube, saw this video as a suggestion. Cheap customers will do anything to get free food.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

You needed support to tell you to walk away?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Don't talk to customers. Nothing good ever comes of it. Not on the phone. And certainly not in person. Same advice applies about talking to cops. Just don't.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I would've turned around and dropped the food or driven away with the food and reported a safety issue. Nobody forced that idiot to order.


If it was some cheap Fast Food order I would have walked back to my car, pulled up the street and then dropped it and said delivered!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That sounds like fun! Not sure how I would handle, I'm not used to being yelled at. I would probably use my scary calm voice to say "I'm sorry you feel that way, have a lovely day"and just walk away.


Sounds like a great way to make money. All $4.33 cents of it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, call the cops. She is guilty of theft. At the very least embarrass her.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Don't do delivery. 

It's fraught with problems.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Yes, call the cops. She is guilty of theft. At the very least embarrass her.


Do you live in a place where the police will respond to a call like that?
I know Connecticut is pretty wealthy and entitled ... but, consider how the other 90% live. 
If I dialed 911 and told them that I was a delivery driver and someone yelled at me I might get arrested for wasting the 911 operators time.

.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Toss-up for me. 99.99% I’d remain calm and retreat. But there’s always that scary 0.01% hovering… I’m pretty scary if I’ve had enough. I can be pushed around with zero consequences for a very long time, but if I blow up - it’s Hurricane Granny Panties!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Toss-up for me. 99.99% I’d remain calm and retreat. But there’s always that scary 0.01% hovering… I’m pretty scary if I’ve had enough. I can be pushed around with zero consequences for a very long time, but if I blow up - it’s Hurricane Granny Panties!


Hehehe.
Sounds like mine.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If I dialed 911 and told them that I was a delivery driver and someone yelled at me I might get arrested for wasting the 911 operators time.


I've had the police called on me so many times in the past couple months. To keep it short and not bore everybody, twice for cooking on the grill in my backyard and twice for going to the bank. The police responded to all these ridiculous calls, but I'm not sure if the people that reported me called 911 or the non-emergency number.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Hurricane Granny Panties!


This sounds like code for diarrhea.........which is a word that I can never figure out how to spell properly. The double R fouls me up every time!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> I'm making a delivery like any other and the customer opens the door and starts yelling at me. Some crap about how much it cost and they want their money back.


I would just tell them I understand, but am only contracted to deliver the food, which at this point is not returnable. And they should contact Doordash support with any issues they have.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I'm making a delivery like any other and the customer opens the door and starts yelling at me. Some crap about how much it cost and they want their money back.
> 
> So I call DoorDash's support and the customer keeps yelling at me how I'm a pos thief. I put DoorDash's support on speaker phone and after a few minutes of tthe customer yelling at the support person the support person told me to complete the order and walk away.
> 
> They are going to escalate it to another level at DoorDash.


Door Dash. You leave the food at the Door...and you Dash away


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Don't do delivery.
> 
> It's fraught with problems.


Yep.

First off, the food never tells me the optimum route to the address,

Second off, the food never puked in my car,

Third off, food deliveries go for two bucks a mile from driveway until return; much more profitable than pax drivers, who follow YouTube, and accept one dollar per mile offers from hither to yon without any information regarding the profitability of the offer, and, 

Finally, as I have posted many times before, there is never more than one drunk in a delivery driver's vehicle.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> First off, the food never tells me the optimum route to the address,
> 
> ...


Allow me to finish your sentiment , and last but not least , driving people around makes more money . That should do it


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Allow me to finish your sentiment , and last but not least , driving people around makes more money . That should do it


More revenues or more profit?

Dollars per hour?

Active time or on-line time?

Profit equals revenue minus expenses.

How are you defining "makes more money?"


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> More revenues or more profit?
> 
> Dollars per hour?
> 
> ...


Yeah , after seeing your responses in the past to others , I’ll pass on an in depth analysis of why I make more taking pax , then taking food , as you see I’ve done both , so whatever side your gonna take in the debate , I’ve already been there and done that . I stand by the post I made , driving pax , make more money than delivering food .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Yeah , after seeing your responses in the past to others , I’ll pass on an in depth analysis of why I make more taking pax , then taking food , as you see I’ve done both , so whatever side your gonna take in the debate , I’ve already been there and done that . I stand by the post I made , driving pax , make more money than delivering food .


So, 

Your evading the question. 

"More money" means;

More gross revenues, or 

More profitability?

The point of driving is profitability.

Revenue minus expenses equals profit.

Are you profitable?

Or are your revenues greater with pax than with delivery? Expenses be damned.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Your evading the question.
> 
> ...


Look sir , madam or whatever you identify as , I’ve seen your dog and pony show before , I won’t debate you , my statement stands , pax= more money than food


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Look sir , madam or whatever you identify as , I’ve seen your dog and pony show before , I won’t debate you , my statement stands , pax= more money than food


Ha Ha!

You claim to make "more money." 

My question, which you have been dodging,;

Are you profitable?

Mak mor muney: gud.

Mak profits: reely gud. 

Yu knot answering thee mane ? 

Are you profitable?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I know Connecticut is pretty wealthy and entitled ... but, consider how the other 90% live.


ewww, Please!... I'd rather not think about the _other _90%...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> You claim to make "more money."
> 
> ...


Perhaps stop harassing board members with stupid ass questions.

Of course people make a small profit or else they wouldn't do it.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

The big problem with this order is that the customer didn't want it. The customer wanted a refund from me not DoorDash. I kept telling this idiot that only DoorDash can give refunds. I called support so I could get DoorDash to call the customer but the customer kept yelling. Then I put DoorDash's support person on speaker phone so they could deal with this idiot. Then this customer just yelled at the support person. What I wanted was for DoorDash to do was to cancel the order so I could get paid for the return trip.

I really hope the support person at DoorDash takes care of this customer so no other dasher will ever experience this.

Also I'm really not the type of person that responds to yelling. I know that sooner or later I'll explain to the person who is yelling in a way they will understand it's not acceptable.

Also for the last few days I have thought about seeking revenge. I have been thinking about what I could do but after a week or two I guess I'll just forget about it. It's not worth my time.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I would have just said sorry I don’t control the prices and walked away


----------

